# What's making that high-pitched ringing sound in my kitchen?



## Rachelmilloy (Dec 7, 2012)

I live in a multi level condominium townhouse, with electic furnace/hot-water tank and security alarm bell in basement.  When I got up this morning, I faintly heard something and as I went down to the kitchen level and went into the kitchen it got louder.  Not horribly loud, if I noisily run water in the sink, it masks it.  

At first I wondered if it was the neighbor's monitored security alarm.  (My neighbor is out of town for a prolonged period).   I went outside, and even put my ear against my neighbor's door, but all was quiet.  Back in the kitchen, I unplugged everything that was plugged in except the fridge and stove since they are hard for me to pull out of their niches, and didn't seem to be the source of the sound.  No change.  I put my ear against the forced air outlet on the floor, but the sound didn't seem to be emanating from there either.

I would appreciate any thoughts, tips, or suggestions!  Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

Two things come to mind, water or electricity. At the panel turn off breakers for the kitchen, and rooms near it, one at a time and see if it stops. Check the pressure release valve on the side of the water tank and check toilets aren't running.


----------



## Rachelmilloy (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Neal for commenting.  I just found the source... A malfunctioning kitchen timer had gone off in a kitchen drawer!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

Good news, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 7, 2012)

I was going to say it was the filament of an incandescent bulb that was about to fail.:2cents:


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

I changed a fluorescent light because of a hum and then found the hum was comming from a transformer for the doorbell that was bolted to the side of the box above the drywall. Why wouldn,t they put it in the furnace room.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 7, 2012)

I occasionally hear a high-pitched, ringing sound too.  Usually when I get up in the morning.  The wife says it's all in my (alleged) mind, as she doesn't hear a thing.

Getting old is such fun.  But still better than the alternative. . . . . .


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 8, 2012)

BridgeMan said:


> I occasionally hear a high-pitched, ringing sound too.  Usually when I get up in the morning.  The wife says it's all in my (alleged) mind, as she doesn't hear a thing.
> 
> Getting old is such fun.  But still better than the alternative. . . . . .


[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=tinnitus&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8[/ame]


----------

